# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  How do you say these two noun phrases in Russian?

## Helge T

Hi! I'm wondering how to say/write these phrases:
The art of creation.
The art of destruction. 
Google translate tells me that it's Iskusstvo sozdaniya and Iskusstvo unichtozheniya, but I wanted to make sure that these phrases refer to the skill of creation and destruction as an art form. Do they?  
Best regards 
Helge T.

----------


## Ramil

They do, but I would use these two:
Искусство творения
Искусство разрушения

----------


## Kudesnik

I would say "iskusstvo soz*i*daniya" and "iskusstvo razrusheniya", but I have no idea if such forms of art exist.

----------


## Helge T

That's the problem with translation :P In Norwegian the phrase makes perfect sense, in english it's ambivalent and in Russian I just don't know if the phrase refers to what I meant to say. Thanks for a very quick reply!

----------


## E-learner

> That's the problem with translation :P In Norwegian the phrase makes perfect sense, in english it's ambivalent

  Do you mean the confusion between the art that causes destruction/creation and the art of causing destruction/creation?
Anyway, Russian equivalents you've seen here can mean both, I think.

----------

